# Yahoo "Lawful Spying" Price Lists Leaked



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/12/yahoo-spy-prices

http://cryptome.org/isp-spy/yahoo-spy.pdf

http://cryptome.org/

.


----------

